
And Then You Have No Taste - jessaustin
http://zedshaw.com/2015/04/05/and-then-you-have-no-taste/
======
azeirah
Why all this hate specifically towards Pixar? Most of his arguments reflect
his pessimistic views about Pixar's internals.

1\. Build the initial prototype on your own, apply no criticism. 2. Be
realistic and objective, run a checklist over your prototype. 3. Repeat this
cycle until your idea is refined. Key is to throw work out.

Does seem like a pretty decent workflow however.

